# Create your own APC avatar



## JanS

For those of you who missed out on the first round, here ya go.....










Just save it to your computer, then take it to a program like Photoshop or MS Paint, etc., and you're ready to go to town and "create yourself".... ;-)


----------



## Cavan Allen




----------



## JanS

LOL! A one eyed green monster.... Is that BeeGee's like the disco group?? ;-) 

If anyone else is getting creative, please share....


----------



## Cavan Allen

Yes, that's them. I didn't know the G was capitalized though. They sound a lot like my lab when she tries to 'talk'. 

I went with one eye because I was finding it difficult to have both eyes level and the same size. Otherwise, it's highly accurate.


----------



## JanS

Okay, I'm going to make this a sticky since it's such a frequently requested thing...


----------



## jeff63851

ohmygosh!!! I thought that the "secret" avatar was some sortta secret apc cult thing for mods.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

My older faces:

















And it will be in the summer:


----------



## Dewmazz

I've had tons of fun with these. I'm sorry I didn't do one for Mardi Gras, but St. Patricks Day is just around the corner!


----------



## Jane in Upton

Eeeek, this is going to require some artistic talent! I was hoping for a digital Mr, Potatoe-head like thing, with a palette of eyes, shirts, glasses, hair and such to choose from and affix to the face. *sigh* Or like the "Clairol" site, where you can take a photo of yourself, and "try on" different hair colors, lengths, styles, etc. I remember those cut-out paper "dolls" for which you could get sheets of different outfits, and "dress" her, using different accessories, shoes and such.

And WOW, I'm truly impressed with how much talent is out there! Gosh, so many of you have gone out of your way to do these!

*gulp*
well, I'll give it a shot! Thanks for making this a stickie!
-Jane


----------



## Jane in Upton

OK, I'm stuck - what programs do you folks use to make/draw the avatars? I have an old version of photoshop (not that I really know how to use it) and it doesn't seem to have the drawing tools like an ellipse maker (which would be nice for eyes) or any other shape maker. Do you just edit them in Word's picture editor?

Maybe I'm getting TOO involved in this.

-Jane


----------



## gnatster

I used MS Paint for mine. 

Details that look odd when large will be not be seen in a small avatar.


----------



## Norbert Sabat

Heh, i forget about this stuff
Year ago i was one of this freaky people with this avatar. Heres some of my stuff - you can use it for yourself if you like.


----------



## Jane in Upton

OK, I guess I figured it out, although it took a LONG time to get the eyes in the right place (I can sympethize with your frustration, Caven!). As it is, I guess it turned out to be a rendition of me when I've had too much coffee - the caffeinated, staring bug eyes will just have to do. 

Norbert - I like the big grin on a few of those. Strikes me as somewhat "South Park". The semi-evicerated grey matter is a nice touch too *wink*. 

I'm on an older Mac, and don't have MS toys. But I got it to work.
-Jane


----------



## JanS

LOL! Very nice Jane!

For me the nose and mouth were the toughest part. Actually my nose isn't quite as big as it shows in my avatar. LOL!


----------



## Jane in Upton

Yeah, noses are tough!

At one point, I tried just two little dots, representing nostrils, with a tiny line above representing the nose tip. I've seen some animation where that effect works quite nicely. WELL, I nearly fell off my chair laughing at the Miss Piggy verison of myself! I was kind of tempted to post it, too, with a little text bubble of "oink?" in the corner!

At one point, both the face and body were the skin-tone "fill" I'd used, and I realized it looked like I was standing there in that odd red landscape stark naked. Hmmmm, just add a hint of a curve, areolas implied below the bottom image border (to avoid the R rating...) and..... TSK TSK TSK! Gotta keep it family friendly, LOL!

-Jane

PS
I like all the outfits Francoz gives himself. A man of every season!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Is the APC avatar totally a fantasy? Is the red rock on the background the huge one in Austraila?


----------



## turbomkt

fgencoz said:


> Is the red rock on the background the huge one in Austraila?


Yes.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Thank you Mike. What are you doing in front of Ayers Rock, then?


----------



## turbomkt

I'm lost. I obviously need the helmet to live outside of water


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Great explanation Mike . 

I was searching for some decorative rocks in the backyard and somehow I found myself over there.

What do others do there?


----------



## Dewmazz

I was thinking about starting a Nano Reef to accompany my planted nano. I thought,
_"Hey, there's a [email protected]$$ reef in Australia! Why not get specimens there?"_
All I can say from that trip is that airport security body-cavity searches are not fun - especially when the search turns up that you were smuggling an endangered species...


----------



## HydroBot

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## KYCox

i feel so much better now. thanks for the template


----------



## Steven_Chong

. . . meh, it looks ok . . . Hard to do much when starting with such a low-rez image . . .


----------



## ghengis

Find it interesting that a picture of Ayres Rock was chosen for the backdrop of these Av's. Could there possibly be a greater example of a dry, arid landscape to be used in a Forum so heavily influenced by greenery and water...? The irony literally oozes from the concept!


----------



## Phil Edwards

The original was one that Art Giacosa put up and it's just snowballed from there.


----------



## neetzi

This was fun! Thanks!


----------



## anubias6439

woot! im billy the puppet


----------



## bigstick120

anubias6439 said:


> woot! im billy the puppet


Looks more like Jigsaw to me!


----------



## Newt

Phil Edwards said:


> The original was one that Art Giacosa put up and it's just snowballed from there.


What's the story on Art? Where's he been?


----------



## anubias6439

bigstick120 said:


> Looks more like Jigsaw to me!


billy the puppet is jigsaws creation. Jigsaw is Tobin Bell


----------



## customtanks

R any of those programs free?


----------



## Tugg

MS Paint is included with Windows.
Start-> All Programs-> Accessories -> Paint

Apparently a bunch of people used the following template to sketch an avatar.


----------

